# Anyone seen Eragon at the theaters?



## JPMDan (Dec 19, 2006)

I just saw it yesterday and I liked it alot. Anyone else enjoyed it?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm going to see it on Saturday. Do you recommend it?


----------



## NDG (Dec 19, 2006)

My girlfriend saw it; she did not recommend it. It wasn't close enough to the book for her liking.


----------



## JPMDan (Dec 19, 2006)

I never read the book nor did I know about it. Personally I dont mix books and movies together. You know Hollywood is going to do it their own way just like they did with Queen of the Damned. James, I think you might like it, I just don't know what you look for in a movie.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> My girlfriend saw it; she did not recommend it. It wasn't close enough to the book for her liking.


Book nerds  

Looks like an epic movie, I definitely want to go check it out.


----------



## forelander (Dec 19, 2006)

Incredibly cheesy and/or corny in places, but I generally enjoyed it. It could've been a lot better though.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 19, 2006)

I read Eragon and Eldest (still waiting on Paolini's slow ass to finish the trilogy)
But yah, im definitely gonna hook up the viewage on this film. It better be like i imagined! :/


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Dec 20, 2006)

I saw it this weekend and was VERY disappointed 

Poorly acted (notable exception being john malkovic), dialogue was terrible, too short - you can't have an epic that lasts an hour and a half! Battle scene wasn't a patch on others in the genre. The visuals are great, but it feels like they rush through everything and nothing is adequately explained (such as how he goes from total beginner to the best 'dragonrider' ever in about 2 seconds with F all training  )

Its ok, and that's being generous. Could have been a LOT better.

Oh I forgot to say, I started to have my doubts when I saw the soundtrack and saw an AVRIL LAVIGNE song for the credits.


----------



## JPMDan (Dec 20, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> I saw it this weekend and was VERY disappointed
> 
> Poorly acted (notable exception being john malkovic), dialogue was terrible, too short - you can't have an epic that lasts an hour and a half! Battle scene wasn't a patch on others in the genre. The visuals are great, but it feels like they rush through everything and nothing is adequately explained (such as how he goes from total beginner to the best 'dragonrider' ever in about 2 seconds with F all training  )
> 
> ...


 
I definitely agree about Eragon's fighting with no training behind it. I'm just easily entertained I guess.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 20, 2006)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> (such as how he goes from total beginner to the best 'dragonrider' ever in about 2 seconds with F all training  )



Sounds like it needed a montage.


----------



## Drew (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone else want to bet that the name started out as a typo, going for the D in dragon and hitting the E right above it?


----------



## JPMDan (Dec 20, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Sounds like it needed a montage.


 
We're gonna need a montage.... MONTAGE!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Dec 21, 2006)

Haha definately! But I don't see how it would have been too hard to show a couple of scenes of learning some fighting techniques or something (apart from screwing around with sticks and getting his ass kicked), as the film was only and hour and a half long anyway! They could have done with the 'padding'.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 25, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Sounds like it needed a montage.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 25, 2006)

I was planning on checking this movie out too, it looks awesome.


----------



## Pauly (Dec 25, 2006)

Erm... it was like watching Star Wars IV: A New Hope, but minus X-Wings and added Dragons.


----------



## Nic (Jan 5, 2007)

Total Crap. But what do you expect when you make a movie based on a book written by a 15 year old that only got published because his parents have ties to a pulishing company.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 9, 2007)

i haven't read the book, so i can't speak to its accuracy, but i had two major complaints about the movie (otherwise, i didn't think it was too terrible....also, i got in for free b/c i saw it at the theater i used to work at, and i'm still friends with most of the managers)

1. who the fuck puts feathers on a dragon? seriously, wtf? my brother told me that the washington post had a little piece on it a few weeks back, saying they were trying to make it look less scary or demonic for the little kids or whatever, but still, that's completely retarded. besides, there were plenty of other parts that little kids might have had a hard time with....

2. Avril Lavigne for the end credits music? absolutely not....completely inappropriate for an epic movie about dragons. stick with epic orchestral stuff, or give me some power metal!

one major positive thing about this movie...it's got the right attitude toward dragons. i'm so tired of people talking about slaying dragons...not cool at all. dragons should be respected, and this movie did a good job with that (other than the feather thing....)


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jan 9, 2007)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> dragons should be respected




 


Quote of the day


----------



## Pauly (Jan 9, 2007)

[email protected]



> 1) It is a time of an evil empire. The leader of the empire knows the same mystical power as the group of knights he hunted down and destroyed in order to create the empire. (The emperor in Eragon is more like Darth Vader than the Emperor in Star Wars, as both were part of the knights before falling to evil).
> 
> 2) Both open with a princess racing home with something stolen from the evil empire that could be hope to the rebellion. The empire's servants attack and the princess is captured, but not before the princess can get the object to safety, sending it to an old man who is the last (or one of the last) of a group of mystical knights with magic powers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris (Apr 15, 2007)

Just watched it. 

I liked it.  I'm sure the book is better, and I'll probably read 'em after I finish Malazan. The acting was kinda meh and I wish it was a little more gritty, but the story itself is cool and the movie's entertaining.


----------

